# Meet The little doxie with a BIG personality



## JazzysMom (Jan 22, 2011)

This is my 7 month old miniature wirehaired doxie who has a BIG personality for such a llittle dog








Snoozing and chilling with mommy and daddy








Loves watching the birdies at petsmart








Gone for a minute, come back and he's laying a bunch of shredded up tissues


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

WEINER DOG!!!!!

And a wirehair to boot!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a little cutie! I can tell he's just full of personality! :biggrin:


----------



## JazzysMom (Jan 22, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> WEINER DOG!!!!!
> 
> And a wirehair to boot!


yup he's a wirehair. And he's full of curls! His mom is a wirehair and his dad is a shorthair. So his wirehair is not really wiry lol. Some lady in petsmart the other day asked me if he was a doxie poo lol.


----------



## JazzysMom (Jan 22, 2011)

saraj2878 said:


> What a little cutie! I can tell he's just full of personality! :biggrin:


thank you so much! He talks a lot and is always looking like trouble lol


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

JazzysMom said:


> yup he's a wirehair. And he's full of curls! His mom is a wirehair and his dad is a shorthair. So his wirehair is not really wiry lol. Some lady in petsmart the other day asked me if he was a doxie poo lol.


Do you have him shaved? If you do, then that is probably why his coat is curly. To keep the proper wire coat you have to have the coat handstripped.

He is adorable though! Welcome. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He's adorable, I love his curly coat!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Very cute! Welcome!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's our first wirehair baby born here (she leaves for LA on Tuesday).


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm... well he could possibly be a silky?
His coat looks awfully soft and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Here's our first wirehair baby born here (she leaves for LA on Tuesday).


Less than 24 hours before I get to show my own pictures of her on here!

Yay for the WH Mini Doxies!


----------

